# lurkers??



## Guest

just a quick message to the lurkers :lol:

i gather many of you have never posted on the site,and just come here and read the messages,

why not introduce yourself and join in on the discussions, 

and help build a bigger and better bodybuilding community

cheers


----------



## Guest

Yeah, go on, sign up. :wink:


----------



## mark1466867919

Yeah sign up and introduce yourself - I am sure everyone can offer something to the discussions!


----------



## Guest

a few have come out already  if your a lurker and reading this.

say hello :mrgreen:


----------



## GettinSwole

For goodness sake, you get alot of good info and it's FREE. Sign up and start postin!! 8)


----------



## Guest

Hi guys, why not start the ball rolling.

I've been training for about 7 years, weigh between 15-16 stones, and have competed in a BWLA powerlifting competition. Looking to bulk up and get up to 17 stone.

Jon


----------



## GettinSwole

excellent, thanks for posting, make a separate thread so that others will be able to respond and welcome u as well


----------



## nick500

nice to hear of a hardcore builder.

millsyJ u plan on posting any pics?

nick


----------



## Guest

welcome to the board MillsyJ

what does the BWLA stand for.

agree with gettinswole, please start a new thread in the introduce yourself forum.

welcome again

cheers steve


----------



## Guest

> nice to hear of a hardcore builder.
> 
> millsyJ u plan on posting any pics?
> 
> nick


Hi Nick

I'd love to post some pics but I'm not sure how. I have a digital camera - what do I have to do?

Cheers


----------



## Guest

if you just save them to your computer.

then come on here, choose what forum,

then start a new topic and add your pics as a attachment.

easy as that


----------



## Guest

anymore lurkers?


----------



## Guest

Hey there, ive been browsing the boards inconsistently for the last few weeks, however ive now just completed my personal training qualifications so hopefully ill have a bit more time.

Im very much into my weight training. Ive put on around 15 kilos of muscle naturally in the last 2 years, which is not bad considering I farted around for the first few months when I was still learning. The only supplements I use are protein shakes and a good multivitamin. At the moment im not really looking to increase my supplement intake (to get really huge), as I believe its important to balance my aerobic and anaerobic fitness. My diet is pretty top class and im still making progress. I just have to increase my calorie intake regularly to keep up with my training. 8)

Some of your topics are very interesting so keep up the good work!


----------



## Guest

welcome to the board mr fitness

good to see a new member

stick around you seem like you could be a asset to the board


----------



## Guest

Hi Guys how are you?? Just signed up today.. I like the support and info you give each other. I hope to be able to give something positive back to the site and its users..

Best Regards

Unit


----------



## Guest

welcome to the board unit89,

where you from?

how long you been training etc?

cheers


----------



## Lazer1466867922

Hello, I'm from the U.S, and I'm a lurker. Thought I might finally say hello. So hello.


----------



## Guest

welcome to the board lazer

good to have another us member


----------



## Guest

bump anymore? i no your out there


----------



## tether10

maximum respect to the mods on the sight, been lurkin around 4 about 12 months now with no posts as yet, things will change asap, cya l8r cheers tether10.


----------



## Guest

hello guys,

i've been lurking a while.about half way through first cycle.been getting loads of info.thanks


----------



## Guest

welcome bully7

good to have you here


----------



## Guest

hello steve and all mods...the king of lurkin's finally out! (of the shadows that is) lol.....picked up loads of info over the months....wicked site.....keep up the good work

rich....


----------



## Guest

rofl,

funny u should have such a stickied topic, i guess im a "lurker" been browsing your forums for a good 3 months.

So ill say hello all now 

Not bothered looking here till now.


----------



## Guest

rofl,

funny u should have such a stickied topic, i guess im a "lurker" been browsing your forums for a good 3 months.

So ill say hello all now 

Not bothered looking here till now.


----------



## Guest

welcome to the board thedaddy2003


----------



## Guest

welcome to the board thedaddy2003


----------



## Guest

thx steve im finding the board very helpful.


----------



## Guest

thx steve im finding the board very helpful.


----------



## tahir

i,ve been lurking for a few days lol

seriously good forum guys,


----------



## Guest

hey whats goin on everyone, just recently joined. looks like a great place to share and gather info. peace.


----------



## FAT BOY

welcome m8 :lol: tell us a bit about yourself


----------



## FierceFrets

Heelo mate, tell us about yourself and the cycle your on.

:twisted: Fierce


----------



## nick500

welcome


----------



## Mr Nice

Just sign up were waiting for your help.


----------



## nick500

bump


----------



## MMUK

Come on folks, we always have about 30+ guests lurking around the site, join up and get the questions you really wanted to ask answered.

There are other benefits too like additional member discounts from some of the supplement companies who sponsor Musclechat.

MMUK


----------

